# Retained food in stomach



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Jan 4, 2011)

How do you code retained food in the stomach? And how would you code for erthyema in the stomach?


----------



## Grintwig (Jan 5, 2011)

Try 536.8  which includes gastric retention. As for the erythema of the stomach maybe 536.9 unspecified functional disorder of the stomach? That includes irritation and usually there is erythema with irritation? Are there any other symptoms that the patient has?


----------

